# Hashi's with high normal Calcium



## Mcgragor (May 14, 2016)

I've had Hashis for 17 years and been on T3 only for around 7 years. I also take 30mg HC.

I have not felt well (chronic fatigue/calf and lower leg tiredness worse than ever) and I noticed in past labs my calcium is high 9's and low 10's. The 10's are recently and supposedly anyone my age (47) with calcium above 9's probably have a parathyroid tumor.

I came here because a search took me to an old post from 2012 on this site where someone else (Iaff66 was the person) was asking about such issues and they mentioned they were checking into it, but the thread didn't continue.

http://thyroidboards...d-parathyroids/

I have very high normal vit D levels (80) and take 10,000 units a day usually and I also take enough T3 to keep TSH below normal or almost suppressed.

Just curious as to how this turned out and if anyone else currently or in the past have had these issues.

Thanks


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever had your parathyroid levels checked (it's called PTH on the labs)? If you've got high normal calcium, it wouldn't hurt to check.


----------

